

How Great Entrepreneurs Think  - diderot
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110201/how-great-entrepreneurs-think_Printer_Friendly.html

======
melvinmt
"Among Inc. 500 CEOs, 60 percent had not written business plans before
launching their companies and just 12 percent had done market research,
according to the article."

Great quote.

